# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013



## todes.timo

Ich werde gleich mal los, hoffentlich wird´s was.
Petri Heil für die mefo verrückten unter euch.


----------



## Since1887

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Heute Morgen war ja schon März 

So gerade den nächsten Versuch hinter mir. Kitzeberg 7:00 -10:00 von der  Brücke an bis zur Landspitze und zurück. Mein Vater hatte einen kurzen  Anfasser, sonst wieder kein Kontakt. 

hmm doch noch zu kalt?

Köder ich= Rot/Schwarz Snaps und Möre Silda Kupfer Rot
Köder mein Vater = Grüner Snaps und Flash Hansen

Sehr angenehm war die aufgehende Sonne zu spüren, da waren die kalten Finger schnell vergessen.|wavey:


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

So, ich bin wieder da von WH

leider hab ich nichts gefangen, hab auch nur eine gesehen 70+:m
Glückwunsch 

Das Wasser war sehr klar und die Sonne scheinte mir auch ins Gesicht, alles in allem ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser


----------



## browning44

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Gestern Nachmittag Flensbuger Förde bei herrlichem Sonnenschein eine glatte Nullnummer kein Biss und auch kein Fisch gesehen, zumindest hat die Sonne geschien und das den ganzen Tag.:m

Achja gefischt habe ich mit Fliege und Sbirolino, nächstes Wochenende wird der nächste Versuch gestartet...


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Gestern bei dem wunderschönen Wetter zusammen mit einem Bekannten losgewesen.
Wetter: Sonne, 6 °C, Wind 2-3 NW
Wasser: Klar, ca. 2°C
Köder: diverse Blinker

Einen kurzen Anfasser auf einen rot/schwarzen Gnö (ja Burkhard derselbe wie letztes Mal |supergri).
Ach ja, wo war ich eigtl. An einer geheimen Stelle, die außer uns beiden noch 6 andere Angler kannten #d

Es gab einen wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang :l


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Ach ja, wo war ich eigtl. An einer geheimen Stelle, die außer uns beiden noch 6 andere Angler kannten #d


ich könnt es dir sagen. mach ich aber nicht.
mein spot hat der fischer mit netzen zugestellt. :c bis 5 m vom ufer entfernt.  ein anderer spot ( vielleicht deiner ), brachte nix.


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Heute in Ost-Holstein: kalt und windig

5 Stunden gefischt. 1 Untermaßige + 2 Nachläufer 

Einige am Strand hatten 1 - 2 Kontakte.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Moin,

ich war unter der Woche los.

Einmal Orkan aus Ost. Wollte garnicht auspacken. Naja, Rute aufs Dach gelegt und Wathose angezogen. Hör noch ein "kaschepper" und meine Kombi ist mal eben vom Dach geflogen. Klasse. Dann noch 30 Würfe gemacht und abgezogen.

Nächsten Tag abends kurz los. Ins Wasser und recht schnell einen Biss bekommen, dann einen Aussteiger und noch 2 gefangen. Eine mitgenommen und eine, evtl. knapp Maßige zurück.

Freitag wieder los. Traumbedingungen aber bis auf Nachläufer und Aussteiger nichts bekommen. Aber so ist die Mefo Angelei.

Muss aber sagen, das ich die Tage echt super nette Kollegen am Wasser getroffen habe! Keine Fischneider, Geier oder Besserwisser sondern super angenehme Leute, mit denen ich dann auch teils mehrere Stunden geschnackt (und geangelt) hab. #h

Also echt top!


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Ich habe es am Wochenende auch zweimal versucht. Am Freitag in Hubertsberg in 90 Minuten zwar einen traumhaften Sonnenuntergang bewundert aber keinerlei Kontakt gehabt. Genauso schlecht lief es heute in der Kieler Bucht.
Ich hoffe, dass ich in der nächsten Zeti vielleicht nochmal loskomme, es soll ja endlich etwas wärmer werden.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ich könnt es dir sagen. mach ich aber nicht.
> mein spot hat der fischer mit netzen zugestellt. :c bis 5 m vom ufer entfernt.  ein anderer spot ( vielleicht deiner ), brachte nix.




Da in der Nähe war ich am Mittwoch, hab das Netz auch gesehen. Wollte nur nicht so weit laufen, um es zu kontrollieren. |wavey:


----------



## TinTin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Heute in Bülk, auch nichts..........


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

heute an der besagten stelle wo die netze stehen -.-
sehr schönes wetter aber keinen fisch oder einen anfasser

glatte nullnummer.....
ich hoffe das nächste wochenende wird besser und netzfrei


----------



## Boerni85

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

moin,
ich war am wochenende nach über 5 monaten mal wieder in der ostsee. mit ein paar kumpels habe ich am samstag die gegend um noer beackert.
wir sind gegen halb 12 im wasser gewesen. nach einer guten stunde hatte ich den ersten biss auf nen schwarz/silbernen snaps. der fisch ist voll eingestiegen und nach 3-4 minuten sicher gelandet worden. 53cm und gute 1,5 kg.
was für ein anfang...
nach weiteren zwei stunden haben wir einen platzwechsel gemacht und sind weiter richtung schilksee gefahren.
was soll ich sagen, 20 minuten im wasser und zack rute krum!
genauso knallhart eingestiegen wie der erste fisch. der drill ging diesmal etwas schneller und schon lagen 50 cm mit knapp unter 1,5 kg im kescher!
alle anderen die dabei waren, konnten nicht mal einen kontakt verzeichnen...

am sonntag ging es dann nochmal an die zweite stelle vom samstag. diesmal sollte mein kumpel glück haben. nach ca ner halben stunde stieg eine schöne 45er bei ihm ein. da es die erste mefo dieses jahr war, wurde sie entnommen.
knappe 25 minuten später ist seine rute wieder krum.
und wie... klasse fight von ca 7 minuten und eine fette 56er lag im kescher!

ich kann also sagen das es ein wunderbares wochenende war!!! fürs erste mefoangeln im jahr kann man es sich eigentlich nicht besser wünschen. leider dauert es jetzt wieder ein paar wochen bis ich es das nächste mal ins salzwasser schaffe...

gruß
börni


----------



## Corinna68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Trutten:m


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

fettes Petri@Börni!!! #6


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Ebenfalls Petri, schöne Bilder.


----------



## Der Gebauer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Moin,

ich war der zweite Mann an Börnis Seite..

Hier noch ergänzend die Bilder der Trutten...

@Börni geiles Wochenende, das müssen wir dirngend wiederholen!!!


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

petri. kommt ja doch gelegentlich was raus bei den themperaturen.


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Petri zu den Schönheiten|schild-g
vielleicht komme ich amk nächsten Wochenende auch nochmal ans Wasser.


----------



## PikeHunter06

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

@Boerni, nett beschrieben den Angeltag!! 

Aber die kleine Anekdote mit dem "Flachköpper" fehlt irgendwie.....|supergri


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Am Sonntag Nachmittag waren wir bei Habernis/Flensburger Förde. Wetter war echt super und schon schön warm. Aber bis auf 2 Seehunde die an der Küste patroullierten war auch nichts los. Viele Angler waren unterwegs, aber haben wohl auch nichts gefangen so wie ichs gesehen hab..


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Heute zu zweit auf Rügen & wie zu erwarten nix.


----------



## Shamanic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Schlammtaucher schrieb:


> Am Sonntag Nachmittag waren wir bei Habernis/Flensburger Förde. Wetter war echt super und schon schön warm. Aber bis auf 2 Seehunde die an der Küste patroullierten war auch nichts los. Viele Angler waren unterwegs, aber haben wohl auch nichts gefangen so wie ichs gesehen hab..



Die zwei Seehunde haben dann noch von zwei weiteren Gesellschaft bekommen ..... war nett mit anzusehen wie die gespielt haben .... sieht man ja nicht jeden Tag .... aber immerhin war es ein sonniger Tag.


----------



## david.jamal

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Heute vier stunden auf mefo jagt gewesen, und endlich die erste dieses Jahr bekommen, sie hatte grade maß 45-46 aber gekämpft wie ne große....Dafür durfte sie auch mit...


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Petri zu deiner.

Ich war auch los. Inklusive Platzwechsel und mehreren Kilometern rumgelatsche. Abends hab ich dann ein paar Nachläufer und 2 vorsichtige Bisse bekommen, aber keine Chance gehabt, was zu verwerten.

Hab alles gegeben. Hat aber nicht gereicht. #c


----------



## Boddenmops

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Petri den wenigen Fängern.

Kleiner Nachtrag vom Sonntag:
Haben zu zweit an Rügens Nordküste das Meer mit so ziemlich allem beworfen, was die Köderbox hergab.
Wetter: herrlich sonnig und um die 6 °C +
Wind: gute 5-6 Nummern aus NW, gegen Abend nachlassend
Wasser: ablandig - komplett Ebbe & glasklar; auflandig - schwacher Cappuccino mit gut Welle.

Ergebnis: latürnich gepflegt abgeschneidert. AAAber es war schön ... !

3 weitere wild Entschlossene getroffen - ebenfalls ohne jeglichen Kontakt ...


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

So ich mache mich jetzt auch auf den Weg um die Trutten zu ärgern. Werde heute Abend berichten.


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

2 std. heute im wasser. leider nix. dat muß wärmer werden.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Ich hab nur 45 Minuten geschafft. Ostwind brachte frisches, eiskaltes Wasser. Warte nun auch erst einmal ein paar Tage/Wochen ab.


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

So, gerade zurück von der Küste.

Was für ein herrlicher Tag#6. Bei mir gab es zwei Untermaßige und eine richtig gute direkt vor dem Kescher verloren. Ein netter Angler direkt neben mir konnte 4 Stück landen, drei mal untermaßig und ein mal ca. 65cm aber braun. Alle Bisse kamen innerhalb von ca. 30 Minuten und davor und danach war dann gar nichts#c.

Es war ein echt schöner Angeltag. Jetzt ist ja aber erstmal wieder kaltes und sehr windiges Wetter angesagt#q, also haben die silbernen Schönheiten erstmal wieder ihre Ruhe vor mir.


----------



## Fischahoi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Irgendwo Im Bereich Schilksee/Kahlenberg, wunderschöner Angeltag ohne fischigen Erfolg. Ein Angler neben mir konnte eine schöne maßige verhaften. Sonst so ca. 10-12 Angler vor Ort. Ob Fliege, Blinker oder sonst noch was , ich konnte keine weiteren Fänge erkennen.
Also, hoffen wir dass das Wetter nicht allzu lange die "russische Peitsche" rausholt.

Bis dann und gut Fisch


----------



## Shamanic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

War heute wieder mal einige Stunden an der Flensburger Außenförde .... aber nix ... zum Glück keine Seehunde .... dafür sehr sehr flaches Wasser ... und kalt .... Deutlich kälter als am Sonntag .... Keinen Biss, keinen Zupfer ..... nix ....


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Moin Männers#h
Heute einen Traumtag erlebt,,,bei angesagtem Ostwind,,,der aber gegen 16uhr auf Nord drehte,,,2stunden ging garnix,,,stellenwechsel,,300meter die Küste lang,,,ab ins Wasser,,erster Wurf Kontakt,,ne schöne 46er,,dann 20minuten den Drilling aus dem Kescher gepult,,,zweiter Wurf wieder ein heftiger Biss,,,aber untermaßig,,,wieder ab ins wasser mit der silbernen Schönheit,,,es folgten noch eine 47er und eine 54er und ein paar Bisse,,fast alle bissen auf die Springerfliege,,,außer die größte knallte auf den rot-schwarzen Blinker
Also Mefos sind ordentlich da,,,nur leider nicht überall,sonst wäre es ja auch zu einfach #:


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Petri, macht ja Hoffnung

Mal was Off Topic

Wollte mal Fragen welche Springerfliegen ihr nutzt & wo ihr sie einbindet.
Einfach auf´s Vorfach? Mittig?
Reicht dann ein 1m langes Vorfach oder sollte ich es verlängern?

Gruß


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Ich nehme etwa 1,2-1,5m Fluorocarbon als Vorfach und auf diesem befindet sich, mit Schnurstoppern fixiert, ein kleiner Tönnchenwirbel. An diesem Wirbel knote ich mein Springervorfach. Das ganze kann an dem Vorfach nach unten rutschen, was es auch muss. Vorfachstärke nutze ich 0,35er. Alles andere ist mir zu risikoreich. Springerfliege läuft dann ca. 0,8-1m vor dem Blinker. Hab aber auch schon mit 0,5m vorm Blinker auf Springerfliege gefangen.

Die "besten", oder auch beliebtesten Muster sind wohl die Polar Magnus. Damit hab ich auch meine meisten Fische auf Springerfliege gefangen. Ein paar Garnelen sollten auch nicht fehlen. Wobei es noch zig andere Muster gibt die einen immer zum Kauf reizen. Würde aber die Anzahl überschaubar halten, sonst bekommst du die Krise wenn du ständig neue Muster anknotest.


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich nehme etwa 1,2-1,5m Fluorocarbon als Vorfach und auf diesem befindet sich, mit Schnurstoppern fixiert, ein kleiner Tönnchenwirbel. An diesem Wirbel knote ich mein Springervorfach. Das ganze kann an dem Vorfach nach unten rutschen, was es auch muss. Vorfachstärke nutze ich 0,35er. Alles andere ist mir zu risikoreich. Springerfliege läuft dann ca. 0,8-1m vor dem Blinker. Hab aber auch schon mit 0,5m vorm Blinker auf Springerfliege gefangen.
> 
> Die "besten", oder auch beliebtesten Muster sind wohl die Polar Magnus. Damit hab ich auch meine meisten Fische auf Springerfliege gefangen. Ein paar Garnelen sollten auch nicht fehlen. Wobei es noch zig andere Muster gibt die einen immer zum Kauf reizen. Würde aber die Anzahl überschaubar halten, sonst bekommst du die Krise wenn du ständig neue Muster anknotest.



Alles klar, hab gleich mal ein kleines Sortiment bestellt (Polar Magnus, Tangläufer, Shrimps usw.) sind ja nicht mal sonderlich teuer#6.
Die Montage hab ich mir auch mal angeschaut, fischst du dann egtl. mit Einzelhaken am Blinker?

Danke


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Auch ich muss mich mal kurz dem Off Topic widmen; am Wochenende gehts mal wieder hoch an die See, Basis wird Heiligenhafen. Es soll ja ganz gut aus Ost hacken, hat jemand gute Strandtips bei dem Hack? Speziell in Bezug auf Kraut, Strömung und Welle. Hatte jetzt Fehmarn Ostküste und Ostküste südlich von Heiligenhafen und evtl. Kieler Innenförde ins Auge gefasst. Guete Idee oder eher nicht?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

@ Lepi, ja, ich fische nur mit Einzelhaken. Mal abgesehen von weniger Hängern und einfacherem Lösen von Fischen ist es nicht so schön, wenn der Fisch am Springervorfach an einem Drilling "vorbeirutscht".

@ PVC, Kieler Innenförde geht bei Ostwind. Aber du wirst da nicht alleine sein...


----------



## Duke Nukem

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ... Kieler Innenförde geht bei Ostwind. Aber du wirst da nicht alleine sein...




Für Sa. ist Windstärke 7 bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt angesagt.
http://www.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/marina_heiligenhafen

Viel Spaß, ich werd jedenfalls nicht dort sein.|supergri


Andreas


----------



## Scabbers

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Petri den erfolgreichen Fängern!

Ich werde an diesem Wochenende meine allerersten Versuche auf Meerforelle unternehmen. Unterwegs bin ich in der Wismarer Bucht, also vielleicht trifft man ja den einen oder anderen am oder im Wasser - trotz der Wettervorhersage!

So, und nun wieder on topic: Zeigt her eure Mefos!

Gruß
Scabbers


----------



## Evotec

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Duke Nukem es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur schlechte Kleidung weissu bescheid Näääää


----------



## Angel Tobi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Hey Leute 

will am Wochenende mal nach Rügen hoch .
Gibt es schon ein paar Fänge oder hat irgendwer was gehört????


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Tino34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Moinsen,

gefangen wurde vereinzelt schon aber schau mal bei windfinder.com dann fährst mal lieber woanders hin. Glaube nicht das bei 6-8 bft Ost viel geht. 

Es sei denn du stehst auf hohe Wellen!


----------



## Angel Tobi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Okay danke dir für die Info


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Und viel Dreck.

Mal ehrlich, die letzten Tage wurde vereinzelt gefangen. Manch haben auch mal 2-4 Fische geschafft. Aber wieviele Leute waren denn bitteschön am Wasser...da waren Spots schon in der Woche überfüllt.

Alles Zufallstreffer. Mit Glück hatte man mal ein paar Fische gefunden (oder die den Angler) welche auch ein bisschen bissig waren und konnte welche fangen. Aber das es so richtig "läuft" kann man bei weiten nicht sagen.

Und nun werden die Bedingungen übel...wünsch den Leuten die losgehen aber trotzdem viel Glück. Und nehmt nen warmen Tee mit...


----------



## Angel Tobi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Bin neu hier 

Was sind so die besten Windverhältnisse auf Rügen???


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Angel Tobi schrieb:


> Bin neu hier
> 
> Was sind so die besten Windverhältnisse auf Rügen???



wie fast überall W3-4|wavey:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und viel Dreck.
> 
> Mal ehrlich, die letzten Tage wurde vereinzelt gefangen. Manch haben auch mal 2-4 Fische geschafft. Aber wieviele Leute waren denn bitteschön am Wasser...da waren Spots schon in der Woche überfüllt.
> 
> Alles Zufallstreffer. Mit Glück hatte man mal ein paar Fische gefunden (oder die den Angler) welche auch ein bisschen bissig waren und konnte welche fangen. Aber das es so richtig "läuft" kann man bei weiten nicht sagen.
> 
> Und nun werden die Bedingungen übel...wünsch den Leuten die losgehen aber trotzdem viel Glück. Und nehmt nen warmen Tee mit...



Bissigen Anglern, gehe ich immer aus dem Weg. :m


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Moin Männers#h
> Heute einen Traumtag erlebt,,,bei angesagtem Ostwind,,,der aber gegen 16uhr auf Nord drehte,,,2stunden ging garnix,,,stellenwechsel,,300meter die Küste lang,,,ab ins Wasser,,erster Wurf Kontakt,,ne schöne 46er,,dann 20minuten den Drilling aus dem Kescher gepult,,,zweiter Wurf wieder ein heftiger Biss,,,aber untermaßig,,,wieder ab ins wasser mit der silbernen Schönheit,,,es folgten noch eine 47er und eine 54er und ein paar Bisse,,fast alle bissen auf die Springerfliege,,,außer die größte knallte auf den rot-schwarzen Blinker
> Also Mefos sind ordentlich da,,,nur leider nicht überall,sonst wäre es ja auch zu einfach #:


Ja das war geil |jump:.Leider wollt bei mir keine ran obwohl ich daneben stand.War geiles Angelwetter und jetzt wieder brrrrrrr


----------



## Aalfred-HH

So ist es, wenn man sich blind auf den Küstenwetterbericht verlässt. Wollte dieses WE in und um Kiel angeln. Leider machte mir der Wetterbericht einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Angesagt waren 7 Bft Sturmböen aus Ost. 
So bin ich dann ohne Klamotten nach Hasselfelde gefahren um dort etwas spazieren zu gehen. Wind? Gefühlt 2-3 und einige Angler im Wasser. Herrliches Wetter aber kein Equipment. Fänge habe ich leider nicht gesehen, aber Appetit fürs nächste Mal geholt. Der Weg bis Kitzeberg bei Sonnenschein - einfach herrlich!

Petri Heil und tight lines.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Fischmeck schrieb:


> Ja das war geil |jump:.Leider wollt bei mir keine ran obwohl ich daneben stand.War geiles Angelwetter und jetzt wieder brrrrrrr




Ja alter, Wurfweite ist die halbe Miete bei auflandigem Wind#6
Sbiro und Fliege bringt mehr bisse (meistens),,,aber ein schönes Stück Stahl fliegt besser|znaika:
Jetzt wird´s ja arschkalt|abgelehn
da geht wohl nur bei sonnenschein was,,,mal gucken


----------



## Esox60

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Hallo Leute.

Jetzt wollte ich nächstes WE endlich mal wieder die Küste unsicher machen, habe extra Urlaub genommen,und jetzt so ein Kälteeinbruch.
Was denkt Ihr,wird so ein Kälteeinbruch den Silbernen sehr auf den Magen schlagen?

LG Frank


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Ich bekomm die Krise. Ich hab gehofft das im März die Temperaturen ansteigen und die Mefos anfangen zu beissen und nun Ostwind und Minusgrade. Temperatur ist wieder auf unter 1 Grad gesunken. Das ist doch schei$$e! Wird wohl noch ein wenig dauern, bis die Küste brennt.


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Jetzt wollte ich nächstes WE endlich mal wieder die Küste unsicher machen, habe extra Urlaub genommen,und jetzt so ein Kälteeinbruch.
> Was denkt Ihr,wird so ein Kälteeinbruch den Silbernen sehr auf den Magen schlagen?
> 
> LG Frank


 
bleib zu hause.ausser zufalls-fisch ist nix zu holen.


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

reinste nullnummer aus kiel zu vermelden  nix biss nix anfasser nix nachläufer...


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Fisch ist an der Küste. Ich kann das Ostwind-Märchen mit den ausbleibenden Fischen nicht bestätigen. Ich war dieses Jahr 3 x an der Küste, davon 2 x mit Ostwind. Solange der Wind schräg auflandig kommt, passt das schon. 

Bei mir heute in knapp 2 Stunden zwei Forellen an unterschiedlichen Stellen:

1 x 45 cm
1 x 73 cm

Es war ein wunderbarer Drill. Sprünge, lange Fluchten, so dass ich im Wasser hinter dem Fisch herlaufen bin. Erst nach 15 Minuten, die sich wie eine Ewigkeit anfühlten, konnte ich den Überspringer über den Kescher bekommen. 

Petri!


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Ein Bild habe ich noch.


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Schöner Fisch - dickes Petri!


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Meerfor1 schrieb:


> Ein Bild habe ich noch.


 
Super Fisch, dickes Petri !!!! #6


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Schöner Fisch, auch von mir Petri!

Sind trotzdem Zufallsfänge. 20 Leute am Strand und 2 fangen...


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Fettes Petry


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Fettes Petri zu dem 73cm Silberbarren!!!  |bigeyes


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Heute die Gegend um Fehmarn/Heiligenhafen unsicher gemacht. Um 9uhr gings an der Westküste um Heiligenhafen los, dann noch Fehmarn. Bis zur Dämmerung sah es nicht gut aus. Zum Schluss gabs dann aber doch noch zweimal Silber für die harte, windig und kalte, Arbeit des Tages. Einmal auf Pattengries und einmal Spöket. Leider nur ca. 40cm (aber getreu dem Motto; wenn ich messen muss ists zu klein) durften Sie wieder schwimmen. Erstaunlich waren die Wurfweiten bei 6-7bft. mit dem Wind im Nacken. Es waren noch einige Angler unterwegs, aber nur wenige bis gar keine hatten Fänge.


----------



## TinTin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Die nächsten Tag bleibt es kalt, zu kalt für die Mefo von der Küste zu fangen.
Ich glaube wir müssen alle die Füße still halten, so schwer es auch fällt.
Ich hatte mir extra am Freitag einen neuen Stock und Rolle gekauft und jetzt das....... 
Also eine schöne Angel DVD gucken und auf dem Sofa liegen bleiben.

Wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag!!!


----------



## Tino34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

#q#q#q davon wirds auch nicht besser #q#q#q


----------



## Falkfish

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Ergebnis aus 1 Woche Nordfünen: 1 maßige Meerforelle von 50cm.
Fische waren dennoch reichlich da, habe viele springen sehen. Und wäre ich mal vor Sonnenaufgang aufgestanden, wäre da noch einiges mehr gegangen denke ich. War diesmal mehr ein Entspannungsurlaub |supergri


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Petri @ Falkfish schöne Mefo  #6​


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Jau Falkfish, wunderschön!!! Dickes Petri!! #6


----------



## Scabbers

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Wie angekündigt habe ich mich gestern zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle versucht. Von wegen 1000 Würfe und so.....4.Wurf und jippie....zumindest die nächsten 3 Sekunden, dann war sie auch schon wieder weg. :c Die Motivation war dannach jedoch sichergestellt. Dann gabs noch einen Anstupser und das wars auch schon. Das ganze spielte sich übrigens im Verlauf von 3 Stunden nördlich von Rerik ab. Sonst war da keiner mit Wathose unterwegs. Heute habe ich es dann wetterbedingt doch sein lassen, aber infiziert bin ich 

Gruß
Scabbers


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

So, da ich jetzt schon oben war konnte mich auch wiedrigste Umstände nicht abhalten heute ans Wasser zu gehen... Da der Wind nach wie vor hart aus Osten kam musste es heute wieder eine Westküste sein, so entschieden wir uns erneut für die Stelle von gestern. Harte Bedingungen. Der wind kam mit 6bft. übers Land und machte schon die Anfahrt schwer, viele Schneeverwehungen und schlechte Sicht, am Wasser hats uns dann auch nur 2h gehalten. Aber wir haben einige schöne Strömungskanten entdeckt und befischt. An der einen sah es fast aus wie beim Zusammenfluss zwischen Rio Negro und Amazonas, aber auch da wollten die Forellen nicht am Haken hängen bleiben, wobei es einiges an Zupfern gab. Naja, in vier Wochen ists dann besser!


----------



## (F)xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Hat schon jemand eine Wetter-Intuition zum kommenden Wochenende? So wie es aussieht, soll es wieder ordentlich Wind geben...


----------



## NorthernCarpangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Heute von 11:30-18:00 Uhr an 3 Stellen die Hansen's richtung Dänemark gefeuert, leider erfolglos #t

Aber war ein absolut herrlicher Tag am Wasser
Gruß
Alex


----------



## kai0804

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

moin moin kurze frage wie siehts aus mit dem fangen der mefo´s auf fehmarn aus? ich fahre zwar am samstag auf lolland aber so weit ist das ja nicht entfernt.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Ich hab auch mal ne Frage, haben die Stürme viel "Schäden" an "euren" Stränden hinterlassen? Muss ja niemand genau sagen wo er angelt, grobe Infos bzgl. Veränderung von Sand und Sandbänken würde mich mal interessiern. Hab im TV vorhin ein paar Bilder gesehen, da sind wohl ein paar (künstliche) Strände blank poliert worden.


----------



## NorthernCarpangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Habe nichts entdecken können und hier war schon mächtig was los...

Nur geile "Eisskulpturen" haben sich an Stegen, Steinen und Geäst gebildet... sah Irre aus...


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Letztes Wochenende ging auf Fehmarn was, aber nur Grönländer. Aber wo die Grönis sind sollten doch die Eltern nicht weit sein, oder?


----------



## Daywalker79

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende ging auf Fehmarn was, aber nur Grönländer. Aber wo die Grönis sind sollten doch die Eltern nicht weit sein, oder?



Das hoffe ich auch! Ebenso beginne ich langsam mit den Stoßgebeten gen Himmel. Lieber Angelgott, lass es in der Zeit vom 25.-28.03. langsam wärmer werden und verschone uns mit 5 Windstärken! |rolleyes

Im o.g. Zeitraum werden wir Fehmarn blutig peitschen, aber dieses Mal von der Seeseite aus. Slippen werden wir wohl in Burgstaaken (je nach Windrichtung) und uns mal den Staberhuk genauer ansehen.|bigeyes 

Wer ist in der Zeit noch vor Ort? :m

Gruß Henry


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Etwas Offtopi: Staberhuk ist sehr schön, da war ich auch schon mitm Boot, im Grunde zieht sich das Huk auch im Wasser weiter, viele Kanten und große Steine im Wasser. Damals (ebde April 2012) gabs zwischen 8-12m viele Dorsche und am Ufer Meefo-Bisse. Es bilden sich oft schöne Strömungskanten. Je nach Wind ists vor Flügge auch interessant. Happy Fish!


----------



## Aalfred-HH

Daywalker79 schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch! Ebenso beginne ich langsam mit den Stoßgebeten gen Himmel. Lieber Angelgott, lass es in der Zeit vom 25.-28.03. langsam wärmer werden und verschone uns mit 5 Windstärken! |rolleyes
> 
> Im o.g. Zeitraum werden wir Fehmarn blutig peitschen, aber dieses Mal von der Seeseite aus. Slippen werden wir wohl in Burgstaaken (je nach Windrichtung) und uns mal den Staberhuk genauer ansehen.|bigeyes
> 
> Wer ist in der Zeit noch vor Ort? :m
> 
> Gruß Henry



Ich bete mit, denn i.d.Z. 23.-30.03. werde ich von Fünens Südküste Richtung Staberhuk winken. 
Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter dann auch mitspielt. 

Tight Lines
Aalfred


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

ich werde Freitag mal mit Belly von WH rumpaddeln, hoffentlich geht was.


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

nimmste mich mit timo ?  hab freitags frei und wollt auch mitm bb los !!


----------



## Scarver74

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Hi Henry,

wir sind vom 21. bis 25.3. auch auf Fehmarn. Wir kommen extra aus Stuttgart und werden vom Ufer aus fischen. Auf der Hinfahrt werden wir wohl aufgrund des sehr kalten Wassers auf dem Festland starten. Ich drück uns die Daumen, das es wettermässsig so grob passt....

Gruss
Andi


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Daywalker79 schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch! Ebenso beginne ich langsam mit den Stoßgebeten gen Himmel. Lieber Angelgott, lass es in der Zeit vom 25.-28.03. langsam wärmer werden und verschone uns mit 5 Windstärken! |rolleyes
> 
> Im o.g. Zeitraum werden wir Fehmarn blutig peitschen, aber dieses Mal von der Seeseite aus. Slippen werden wir wohl in Burgstaaken (je nach Windrichtung) und uns mal den Staberhuk genauer ansehen.|bigeyes
> 
> Wer ist in der Zeit noch vor Ort? :m
> 
> Gruß Henry


 
Ich bin auch da, hab mir ein Boot bei Sanner gemietet.
Übrigens, ein Freund hat ne 54 Mefo gefangen-Flügge-Spiro-Polar Magnus.:q


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



sMaXx schrieb:


> nimmste mich mit timo ?  hab freitags frei und wollt auch mitm bb los !!



wenn du lust hast gerne, wir sind zu zweit und gegen 07uhr am wasser.


----------



## Daywalker79

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Stichling63 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch da, hab mir ein Boot bei Sanner gemietet.
> Übrigens, ein Freund hat ne 54 Mefo gefangen-Flügge-Spiro-Polar Magnus.:q



Moin Stichling,

das ist ja quasi nebeneinander! Bei Interesse können wir ja mal Tel. austauschen (per PN). Wir haben vor die Küsten auf den Weg zu den Hotspot abzuschleppen (bis 8m Tiefe, Raps Deeptail Dancer, Blech mit Tauschhilfen). Das ist allerdings absolutes Neuland für mich.
Ich kann auch noch nicht sagen, ob mir diese Art der Fischerei liegt. Die Pilke und Mefo-Rute ist selbstverständlich mit an Bord!

Wettervorhersage sieht leider nicht sehr gut aus!
(wieder Stoßgebete gen Himmel!)|rolleyes

Für alle Hartgesottenen "Tight lines!" |wavey:


----------



## (F)xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Daywalker79 schrieb:


> Wettervorhersage sieht leider nicht sehr gut aus!
> (wieder Stoßgebete gen Himmel!)|rolleyes
> 
> Für alle Hartgesottenen "Tight lines!" |wavey:



Da hast Du allerdings Recht... der Wetterbericht wird immer negativer... vor allem der Wind wird bis Sonntag wieder zunehmend "rasanter"!

Aber wer bei Dem Wetter los geht, der kann doch nur dafür belohnt werden oder?!


----------



## Daywalker79

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



(F)angler schrieb:


> Da hast Du allerdings Recht... der Wetterbericht wird immer negativer... vor allem der Wind wird bis Sonntag wieder zunehmend "rasanter"!
> 
> Aber wer bei Dem Wetter los geht, der kann doch nur dafür belohnt werden oder?!


 
Meteorologen sind Leute, die über Geophysik, Thermodynamik und Klimatologie ungemein viel und über das Wetter von morgen *fast nichts* wissen.

Noch sind es eineinhalb Wochen, den Prognosen traue ich deshalb (fast) nicht!#d Besser nicht!

Stattdessen warte ich in der Zwischenzeit auf motivierende Bericht im Forum! Also diejenigen, die bereits die Gelegeheit haben RAN ANS WASSER und viel Erfolg!


----------



## (F)xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Daywalker79 schrieb:


> Noch sind es eineinhalb Wochen, den Prognosen traue ich deshalb (fast) nicht!#d Besser nicht!



Hab' verpeilt, dass es bei Dir nicht schon am kommenden Wochenende los geht, sorry.


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Wetter fürs WE sieht doch ganz gut aus. Solange man gegen den auflandigen Wind werfen kann, wirds interessant, zumal die Temperaturen ja auch wieder langsam bergauf gehen. Hatte beim letzten Anlauf 3 Stück, 2 x Gröni, 1 x 68 cm...


----------



## Fleiginho

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Moin, muss hier mal was offtopic schreiben, aber hier wird es evt. für den ein oder anderen interessant sein, der nicht die Kleinanzeigen liest. Hab ne Shimano Twinpower 4000fa in die Anzeigen gesetzt. Viele scheinen die Rolle lt. Rollenfred benutzt zu haben. Deshalb hab ich mich entschlossen danach zu suchen, und hab mir eine bei ebaykleinanzeigen gekauft. Das gute Stück ist wenig gebraucht und technisch top würd ich sagen. Leider ist sie mir ein wenig zu mächtig. Fische sonst die 4000 FC. Deswegen würd ich die Rolle ganz gerne wieder los werden. Vllt ist sie für jeamanden hier interessant. Beantworte gerne Fragen und verschicke auch Bilder wenn gewünscht...

Tight Lines


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Gleiches auch von der Insel Rügen, kein Kontakt. Die Ostsee hat gerade 1 bis 2 Grad, unsere Zeit kommt.
Für die Gastangler möchte ich berichten, dass sich einiges in den Biosphärenreservarten geändert hat, vielleicht vorher mal Infos holen.
Viel Petri von der schönsten Insel.


----------



## Flo1313

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

War heute dreieinhalb Stunden am Wasser. Schönes Wetter (für den Angler ), aber leider nichts gesehen oder gefangen. War auch recht kalt, so dass es Probleme wegen Vereisung der Rutenringe gab. |uhoh: 
Hoffe es wird bald wärmer.... #d

Grüße Flo


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

was hat sich denn in den bioreservaten geändert ???


----------



## Petri Heil 22

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Ich war heute von 13-16Uhr auf Rügen am Wasser.
Einen Aussteiger und eine halbe Stunde später eine 54er Mefo


----------



## Duke Nukem

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Heute an der Ostsee














  4 Std. mit Blinker, Wobbler und Spiro/Fliege, jedoch nichts gefangen oder auch nur gesehen.
  War trotzdem herrlich. #6


  Andreas


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

so mefo-bellytour beendet...
erste stunde ging garnix ausser kalte flossen bei -10 grad  dann hab ich den mefo plan gekippt und wollt mal schaun ob tiefer nichtn dorsch zu holen is! wieder ne stunde nix auf einmal BAM voll rein ! guuuuter dorsch !! aber wieso zieht der ab? auf 8 meter tiefe nen gno übern grund gezogen kann doch keine mefo beigehn ? doch ! alter und was für eine ... die kam schon relativ platt oben an weil die ja paar treppen steigen musste und verabschiedet sich dann gekonnt vorm kescher :r 60+ bös frustriert ... eingesehen dass das ein glückstreffer war, also zurück ins auto und aufwärmen ! auf der rücktour konnte sich dann doch noch ne forelle für den wobbler interessiern! nach den ersten 2 stunden echt schöner sonniger tag !! achja.. suchbild !


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



janko schrieb:


> was hat sich denn in den bioreservaten geändert ???


 
Es gibt keine Scheine mehr für die Reservate, ab jetzt darf dort nicht mehr geangelt werden, der Kegelrobbe sei dank.
|evil:


----------



## raku

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



sMaXx schrieb:


> so mefo-bellytour beendet...



Super Bericht, Super Bild.

Danke dafür sMaXx


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

wenn wir im winter im tieferen auf mefo angeln, dann fast immer so ab 6m und fast genauso wie auf dorsch, immer schön am grund.
bringt die meisten und oft die besseren fische.
im januar hatte ich 4"gepilkt" und bei unserer letzten tour kamen zwar nur 2 trullas, aber die auch am grund-oberflächennah gab´s nix!

was gut geht, bis zum grund durchsacken lassen, 3m hoch und an gespannter schnur wieder runter-dann beißen sie genau wie dorsche(manchmal aber auch n bißchen heftiger:q).

aber cool, dass es nicht nur bei uns so ist.

ach ja
petri|wavey:


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Seatrout68 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Scheine mehr für die Reservate, ab jetzt darf dort nicht mehr geangelt werden, der Kegelrobbe sei dank.
> |evil:



da müssen sich die Nordperdangler dann wohl auch weiter weg bewegen|uhoh:
die Kegelrobben soll ja angeblich aller paar Jahre eine Art Pest heimsuchen
langsam wirds eng auf der Insel|bigeyes
wenn das Kap auch unter Schutz gestellt wird|motz:


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



janko schrieb:


> da müssen sich die Nordperdangler dann wohl auch weiter weg bewegen|uhoh:
> die Kegelrobben soll ja angeblich aller paar Jahre eine Art Pest heimsuchen
> langsam wirds eng auf der Insel|bigeyes
> wenn das Kap auch unter Schutz gestellt wird|motz:


 

So sieht es aus, dann stehen wir, wie beim Heringsangeln.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Gestern auch mal wieder in der Lübecker Bucht losgewesen.
Wetter war herrlich, Sonne, kein Wind, blauer Himmel. Wasser "schweinekalt" und klar. Als die Sonne dann langsam verschwand wurde es auch außerhalb des Wassers empfindlich kalt. Insgesamt ca. 3 Std. diverse Blinker durch´s Wasser gezogen, keinen einzigen Kontakt #q

Insgesamt ein schöner Angeltag, aber kein Fangtag #c


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

War heute für 1 1/2 im Wasser. Niedriger Wasserstand, klares, kaltes und totes Wasser. 

Das einzige was sich bewegt hat war mein leckerer Wobbel, der umsonst im Wasser rumgepaddelt ist. 

Also doch noch 2 - 3 Wochen gedulden :c


----------



## günni 123

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

:c Also auch in der neuen Woche wird es keine wetterbesserung geben im gegenteil vom montag zum dienstag soll 10cm Neuschnee kommen #q


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

...ich gebe zu, ich hätte heute auch nicht mit gerechnet... aber eine wollte mit zum abendbrot....


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Petri dazu!


----------



## NorthernCarpangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Heute für 1 1/2 std. an der Ostsee gewesen.

eine 46er gefärbte gefangen, ging natürlich wieder zurück.

Danach ging nichts mehr, wurde aber auch immer stürmiger
Gruß
Alex


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Seit einer Woche an der Flensburger Förde ohne jeglichen Kontakt( Mies!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Moin Letzte woche 
mein freund tim 50 cm steelhead ca 2,5 kilo :g
meine 43 cm :g


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

:g


----------



## Esox60

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Hallo Leute.

Trotz aller Unkenrufe hatten wir uns am Freitag auf den Weg nach Rerik gemacht. 850 km!!
Am Freitag Abend und Samstag Mittag war es zwar Saukalt und windig, aber schön und sonnig.

Ich bin ohne große Erwartungen an die Sache rangegangen, und deswegen auch nicht enttäuscht, das nichts ging.
3 Angler hatten keinen einzigen Kontakt!
Aber Spass hats trotzdem gemacht, mal wieder salzige Luft zu schnuppern.

Abends  gabs noch lecker Störtebecker Schwarzbier, was mehr als eine Entschädigung war.

LG Frank


----------



## hemi-gtx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> ...ich gebe zu, ich hätte heute auch nicht mit gerechnet... aber eine wollte mit zum abendbrot....



Dein Abendbrot sieht sehr hybridig aus...  Interessanter Fisch!


----------



## (F)xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Dein Abendbrot sieht sehr hybridig aus...  Interessanter Fisch!



Es handelt sich dabei um den bei sehr kaltem Wetter auftretenden  Meering!


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Dein Abendbrot sieht sehr hybridig aus...  Interessanter Fisch!


 
stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst... war ein antarktischer Eisling...

liegt wohl am bild... ganz klare Meerforelle....

war aber auch der einzige kontakt gestern vormittag....


----------



## Daywalker79

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



sMaXx schrieb:


> so mefo-bellytour beendet...
> erste stunde ging garnix ausser kalte flossen bei -10 grad  dann hab ich den mefo plan gekippt und wollt mal schaun ob tiefer nichtn dorsch zu holen is! wieder ne stunde nix auf einmal BAM voll rein ! guuuuter dorsch !! aber wieso zieht der ab? auf 8 meter tiefe nen gno übern grund gezogen kann doch keine mefo beigehn ? doch ! alter und was für eine ... die kam schon relativ platt oben an weil die ja paar treppen steigen musste und verabschiedet sich dann gekonnt vorm kescher :r 60+ bös frustriert ... eingesehen dass das ein glückstreffer war, also zurück ins auto und aufwärmen ! auf der rücktour konnte sich dann doch noch ne forelle für den wobbler interessiern! nach den ersten 2 stunden echt schöner sonniger tag !! achja.. suchbild !




Hallo sMaXx,

vielen Dank für deinen Bericht! Das gibt mir ja ein wenig Hoffnung, dass wir vom Kleinboot auch Erfolge erzielen können, trotz der widrigen Wetterlage.

Noch ein paar kurze fragen zu deinem Bericht:
- Wo warst du denn fischen?
- Welche köder kamen zum Einsatz? Schwere Meerforellenwobbler? Hast du diese bis zum Grund durchsacken lassen und dann grundnah "gefaulenzt"?

Danke für die Informationen!

:m


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Heute ne Fettenullnummer :gGUCKS DU HIER 


schweine kalt


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

an dem wohl geheimsten geheimstrand der ostsee you know?  so geheim schien der garnicht ! ja GNO von falkfisch .. und ne nichtmal gefaulenzt ... soweit vom belly möglich übern grund gejigged... straffe schnur und bei geringstem grundkontakt gleich nen schub gegeben sonst gibbt hänger... dann eher kleine jiggs also langsamere bewegungen jo


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



sMaXx schrieb:


> an dem wohl geheimsten geheimstrand der ostsee you know?  so geheim schien der garnicht ! ja GNO von falkfisch .. und ne nichtmal gefaulenzt ... soweit vom belly möglich übern grund gejigged... straffe schnur und bei geringstem grundkontakt gleich nen schub gegeben sonst gibbt hänger... dann eher kleine jiggs also langsamere bewegungen jo




Sauber, hat sich ja das abfrieren gelohnt, leider war meine Wathose undicht.

Petri#6


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

dat is doof aber wenn ich mal schnellere flossen hab irgendwann würd ich gern nochma mit euch mit


----------



## Franky D

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Heute ne Fettenullnummer :gGUCKS DU HIER
> Anhang anzeigen 198738
> 
> schweine kalt


 

ja kein wunder das du ne nullnummer schiebst wenn du lieber schneemänner baust  hat aber was


----------



## hemi-gtx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst... war ein antarktischer Eisling...
> 
> liegt wohl am bild... ganz klare Meerforelle....
> 
> war aber auch der einzige kontakt gestern vormittag....



Sieht für mich hinten wie Lachs (vor allem die Schwanzwurzel) und vorne wie ne Forelle aus... Und die zerfledderte Flossen, interessant eben! Bestimmt trotzdem lecker... ;-)


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



sMaXx schrieb:


> dat is doof aber wenn ich mal schnellere flossen hab irgendwann würd ich gern nochma mit euch mit



klar kein Ding, muss mal wegen ner neuen Wathose gucken, is garnicht so einfach, brauch eine aus Neopren mit füsslingen.


----------



## Sewinhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Hallo Leute, 
wollte mich nur kurz vorstellen.
Komme aus dem Raum Stuttgart und bin seit letztem Jahr ebenso der Meerforelle verfallen wir die meisten von euch !
Angefangen hat es auf Fehmarn und nach einem Trip nach Wales war es dann um mich geschehen ;-)
Habe nun mit einem Bekannten für eine Woche ne Ferienwohnung bei Westerholz gemietet (ab Karfreitag). Wollen dann den Trutten mit Fliegenrute und Bellyboat(wenn es das Wetter zulässt) nachstellen. 

Gruß, 
Sewinhunter


----------



## Daywalker79

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Sewinhunter schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wollte mich nur kurz vorstellen.
> Komme aus dem Raum Stuttgart und bin seit letztem Jahr ebenso der Meerforelle verfallen wir die meisten von euch !
> Angefangen hat es auf Fehmarn und nach einem Trip nach Wales war es dann um mich geschehen ;-)
> Habe nun mit einem Bekannten für eine Woche ne Ferienwohnung bei Westerholz gemietet (ab Karfreitag). Wollen dann den Trutten mit Fliegenrute und Bellyboat(wenn es das Wetter zulässt) nachstellen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Sewinhunter




Willkommen an Bord!
Wir sind vom 25.03. bis Gründonnerstag auf Fehmarn.
Wenn ich es schaffe werde ich zeinah berichten!

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern und viel Erfolgt beim Angeln auf die Silberbarren!

:m


----------



## Hc-Meista

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Moin moin...
2Kumpels und Ich haben ab Samstag ne kleine Wohnung auf Fehmarn gebucht wir werden aber am 26. abends schon wieder Richtung Heimat fahren!"
Eigentlich hatten wir schiss, dass wir zu spät fahren (naja wenn man bedenkt dass es anfang März wärmer war stimmt dies wahrscheinlich auch!!) aber wenn man sich jetz durch die Wetterdienste wühlt wird einem ja schon Angst und Bange um gewisse Körperteile und ob wir was fangen...naja ich lass mich überraschen!" (Ein Kumpel war noch nie auf Mefo und ich bin dann zum 2.mal)

mfg und Petri


----------



## GeorgeB

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Nach dem, was ich eben in den Nachrichten sah, kann man auf Fehmarn momentan alles - nur nicht angeln. Sturm und Schnee ohne Ende. Soll noch ein paar Tage anhalten. Aktion Schneeschaufel statt MeFo. 

Ski heil an alle Fehmarn Fahrer. |supergri


----------



## Sewinhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

@ daywalker79
: Danke für die Begrüßung 
Wäre natürlich schön zu hören ob was geht bei euch ! (das gilt auch für Hc Meister).
Würde unsere Stimmung bestimmt ein wenig anheben das sie beim 
derzeitigen Wetter auf nem ziemlichen Tiefpunkt ist :-(

Weiß uns jemand ne geschickte Anlaufstelle (Angelgeschäft/Fliegenfischen) in der Nähe von Westerholz ?

Schon mal Danke im vorraus,

Gruß Sewinhunter


----------



## Hc-Meista

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Nach dem, was ich eben in den Nachrichten sah, kann man auf Fehmarn momentan alles - nur nicht angeln. Sturm und Schnee ohne Ende. Soll noch ein paar Tage anhalten. Aktion Schneeschaufel statt MeFo.
> 
> Ski heil an alle Fehmarn Fahrer. |supergri



Ein paar Tage sind ja ok aber Samstag bitte schlagartig zweistellige Plusgrade damit man schön angeln kann!"


----------



## GeorgeB

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Am Samstag sind 2-stellige Plusgrade garantiert. Aber nur wenn ihr ein Lagerfeuer im Iglu macht, und der Iglu nicht weg weht. |supergri

Aber es gibt auch positive Nachrichten: Bei dem Wind soll man auch mit dem Bellyboat schon richtig Speed machen können. :m


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Hier mal ne Web-cam. aus Burg :k
http://www.webcam-fehmarn.de/WC03/


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Hier noch eine, aus dem Hafen Burgstaaken.
http://www.baltickoelln.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=62&lang=1


----------



## Daywalker79

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

aber wenn man sich jetz durch die Wetterdienste wühlt wird einem ja schon Angst und Bange um gewisse Körperteile und ob wir was fangen...


Recht du hast! ABER: deutlicher Aufwärtstrend!!!! Wenn das mal nicht mit Wind in Verbindung steht! Entschuldigung!


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Stichling63 schrieb:


> Hier noch eine, aus dem Hafen Burgstaaken.
> http://www.baltickoelln.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=62&lang=1



schön ruhig ist´s aber bei euch - hier siehts anders aus - ONO 9

http://www.ruegen-webcam.de/webcam-ostseebad-sellin-ruegen.php


----------



## gofishing

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Sewinhunter schrieb:


> Weiß uns jemand ne geschickte Anlaufstelle (Angelgeschäft/Fliegenfischen) in der Nähe von Westerholz ?
> 
> Schon mal Danke im vorraus,
> 
> Gruß Sewinhunter



Du hast doch den Mario in Deiner Gegend, der kennt sich gut aus.

K&HD in Hamburg, Achim Stahl in Kiel etc.

Ich glaube bei dem Wetter das hier oben gerade ist, wirst Du viel Frustumsatz bei egalwem machen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Sewinhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Ja , ja der Mario :q 
da bin ich tatsächlich einmal die Woche zum Kaffetrinken #6
Hast recht, der kennt sich wirklich gut aus, hatte aber gedacht so ne Infoquelle direkt vor Ort ist halt nochmal was anderes. Ihr Jungs da oben habt halt doch die aktuellsten Infos #6

Gruß Sewinhunter !


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Ich hatte letzte Woche Urlaub und habe diesen natürlich in meiner Heimat, im wunderschönen Kiel verbracht.
Der Plan war eigentlich relativ simpel: Urlaub haben, morgens die Freundin kurz an der Fachhochschule abliefern und die Zeit ihrer Vorlesungen mit dem Angeln auf Mefos verbringen und endlich die erste Meerforelle überhaupt fangen...
Woche ging gaaanz toll los: 
Montag Schnee und fieser Wind....also lieber zu Hause geblieben.
Dienstag aller bester Sonnenschein, zwar kalt, aber wenigstens mal trocken. Also los Richtung Kraftwerk. Ne Stunde zwischen den Netzen geangelt, ohne Erfolg... Anschliessend mal bei Achim Stahl vorbeigeguckt und mich ein bissl von ihm beraten lassen und noch ein paar Fliegen gekauft#6. Also wieder los, dieses Mal nach Kitzeberg. 4 Stunden im ca 1,3°C klaren Fördewasser gestanden und Blinker mit Springerfliege gebadet. Zwischendurch noch umgebaut auf Spiro mit Fliege.... Nicht einen Anfasser...
Mittwoch erneuter Schneefall: wieder zu Hause geblieben.
Donnerstag hab ich mich dann für den Angelteich in Jevenstedt entschieden, aber auch da waren die Salmos irgendwie nicht so recht überzeugt von meinen Ködern, aber wenigstens hatten wir zwischendurch immer wieder herrlichsten Sonnenschein.
Naja, dann war auch die Woche angelmässig schon am Ende, hab mir lieber die Frau geschnappt und nen Citytrip in die Hauptstadt gemacht...

Muss ich wohl doch in den nächsten Wochen noch ein paarmal am Wochenende ins Wasser, damit das endlich mit ner Mefo klappt...

Hier noch ein paar schöne Eindrücke vom Dienstag, alleine wegen des Wetters war es ein wirklich sehr schöner Angeltag.


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> ...Hier noch ein paar schöne Eindrücke vom Dienstag, alleine wegen des Wetters war es ein wirklich sehr schöner Angeltag...



Ja die Fotos sehen wirklich toll aus. Da hat man sicher auch ohne Fisch einen schönen Tag am Wasser erlebt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Spöket16

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Tolle fröstliche Bilder, aber mitten darin ne Trutte wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht gewesen und hätte die Vorfreude auf die nächste Peitschenaktivität bestimmt gehoben.
Nicht verzagen, der Frühling kommt dieses Jahr garantiert noch vorbei!


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Spöket16 schrieb:


> Tolle fröstliche Bilder, aber mitten darin ne Trutte wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht gewesen und hätte die Vorfreude auf die nächste Peitschenaktivität bestimmt gehoben.
> Nicht verzagen, der Frühling kommt dieses Jahr garantiert noch vorbei!



Verzagen existiert in meinem Wortschatz nicht...|supergri
Ich bin ja jedes Wochenende in Kiel, und ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es dieses Jahr endlich mal was wird mit ner Trutte...:m


----------



## Hc-Meista

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Schöne Bilder Brutzlaff...
Ich hoffe nur dass wir jetz am WE auf Fehmarn auch mal ans Wasser können und nicht in unserer FW eingeschneit werden!"


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Sewinhunter schrieb:


> Ja , ja der Mario :q
> da bin ich tatsächlich einmal die Woche zum Kaffetrinken #6
> .............so ne Infoquelle direkt vor Ort ist halt nochmal was anderes........



dann grüss mir zuerst mal den Mario vom Vossi 

Und wenn Du dann hier oben bist, dann hast Du um die Ecke, in Flensburg so einige "Informanten". 
Meine erste Wahl wäre *Dirk und seine Crew*, oder *hier mal rein schauen
*

Viel Glück beim Silber "schürfen" #h#h


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Will mich mal kurz vorstellen:

Fahre jetzt seit gut 20 Jahren nach Fünen um die MeFos zu ärgern. Mit unterschiedlichen Erfolgen von Sternstunde bis Nullnummer, normal.
Letztes Jahr war ich mit nem Kumpel auf Ærø, wegen der kurzen Wege. Montag geht es wieder dorthin für 2 Wochen. Wir sind total bekotzt vom Wetter, aber was soll's, wir werden genug Schluck und Angel-DVDs mitnehmen... Und 'nen Schlitten !!!

Ist noch jemand von Euch dort, dann könnten wir ja mal 'ne gemeinsame Tour machen.

Grüße aus BS
Olaf


----------



## mephisto

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

so werd jetzt auch mal das fangthema vollspammen!!!ich wollte wochenende eigentlich auch los(rügen), um meine chronische unterfischung auszukurieren!kurzerhand alles abgeblasen,dank des straffen ostwinds,der etwas über 1° wassertemperatur und der vorhersaglichen gefühlten 8°- es erstmal auf übernächstes wochenende verschoben!...man bin ich verweichlicht!|supergri


----------



## Multe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Olafspyder schrieb:


> Will mich mal kurz vorstellen:
> 
> Fahre jetzt seit gut 20 Jahren nach Fünen um die MeFos zu ärgern. Mit unterschiedlichen Erfolgen von Sternstunde bis Nullnummer, normal.
> Letztes Jahr war ich mit nem Kumpel auf Ærø, wegen der kurzen Wege. Montag geht es wieder dorthin für 2 Wochen. Wir sind total bekotzt vom Wetter, aber was soll's, wir werden genug Schluck und Angel-DVDs mitnehmen... Und 'nen Schlitten !!!
> 
> Ist noch jemand von Euch dort, dann könnten wir ja mal 'ne gemeinsame Tour machen.
> 
> Grüße aus BS
> Olaf




Hoffentlich braucht die Fähre keinen Eisbrecher. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Hier kommen jetzt -10°C an für die nächsten Nächte. Die letzten Tage viel diese Verbindung wegen "etwas" Wind aus.
Bin gerade auf dem eingeschneiten Langeland.


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

10 Grad Nasse, da kauf ich noch schnell 'nen Eisbohrer... Und die MeFos werden aus dem Loch gejiggt... Wär ja mal was Neues, toll !!!


----------



## Aalfred-HH

Olafspyder schrieb:


> Will mich mal kurz vorstellen:
> 
> Fahre jetzt seit gut 20 Jahren nach Fünen um die MeFos zu ärgern. Mit unterschiedlichen Erfolgen von Sternstunde bis Nullnummer, normal.
> Letztes Jahr war ich mit nem Kumpel auf Ærø, wegen der kurzen Wege. Montag geht es wieder dorthin für 2 Wochen. Wir sind total bekotzt vom Wetter, aber was soll's, wir werden genug Schluck und Angel-DVDs mitnehmen... Und 'nen Schlitten !!!
> 
> Ist noch jemand von Euch dort, dann könnten wir ja mal 'ne gemeinsame Tour machen.
> 
> Grüße aus BS
> Olaf



Moin Olaf,

Dasselbe Schicksal trifft mich auch. Doch bin ich guter Dinge und eine Alternative gibt es nicht wirklich. Ab Samstag bin ich in Horne. Wenn Interesse, gerne per PN. 

Petri Heil


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

NULLNUMMER :c









es ging nix mehr sturm und schnee caos 
windstärke später 7 bis 8 nordost #q
FROHE WEIHNACHTEN


----------



## GeorgeB

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Versuchs mal auf Yetis oder Schneeziegen. Ski heil. :m


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Oh mann, wasn mit dem Wetter los in SH.
Ich werde über Ostern mal mein Glück auf Schneeforelle versuchen.


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Yetis und Schneeforellen Schonzeit beachten!
1.1- 31.12      
war nur für die PETA


|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## wallerwoller

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

sooo....schnee....eis.....paahhhh....egal....
ich halte es nicht mehr aus und werde es in den nächsten drei tagen mal versuchen....werde berichten...


----------



## Matthias-HH

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Hallo Leute,

war heute von ca. 14.00 Uhr bis 16.30 Uhr an der Westküste von OH (damit ich den kalten Ostwind im Rücken hab), 
ich war bis auf einige Spaziergänger fast alleine am Strand. 
Hier einige Fotos, ach ja, eine Mefo von 48 cm begleitete mich nach Hause...:m

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Petri dazu!

Kommt ja hin und wieder mal was raus...ich hab aber irgendwie null Bock bei dem Wetter loszugehen.


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Petri @ Matthias #6


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Petri !!!

Das motiviert uns, sind gerade auf der Autobahn Richtung Ærø, um 1500 im Wasser. Bericht folgt...


----------



## fischhunter0815

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

hi leuts . Hoffe das Wetter wird besser . 
Gestern flügge und nix . 
Den Fängern trotz dem wetter PETRI


----------



## basstid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

War sieben mal los im März: Null, zero, nada, niente Kontakte!!! Dann vermeldete Windfinder gestern für den Kieler Raum ab Ostern südliche Wind und steigende Temperaturen nur um es heute wieder abzusagen. Ich hab kein Bock mehr...


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

so,kleiner bericht von heute.war um flense unterwegs.beim ca.12.wurf...bäm.ist ne 54er eingestiegen.davidfishin bescheid gesagt,ihn abgeholt...und los gings wieder.halbe stunde geangelt...und bäm.ne 52er  .david hat dann noch ca.25er gefangen.und ein paar bisse hatten wir auch noch.morgen früh gehts nochmal los.wir waren in der nähe von holnis.hatten wind und schnee  .fotos kommen ein wenig später...bis dahin tschüssen.    und viel erfolg allen.achso...köder war nen 18gr,möre silda,tiger.


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

petri olaf. so kann es manchmal gehen, wenn der darß zu ist.


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Hi Olaf,

ich habe Dir ja vorhin schon am Telefon zum Fang gratuliert, möchte aber auch an dieser Stelle nochmal "Dickes Petri Heil" wünschen!#6

Das paßt doch prima, die letzten Tage, wo Du hier auf dem Darß warst, ging gar nichts und kaum bist Du zurück in Flensburg, fängst Du Deine Fische!:m

Bis demnächst |wavey:, Gruß Heiko


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Bisse ist gut!!! Hab zwei ordentliche Fische kurz nachm Biss verloren.Auch 50+. Was solls!!! Diesmal hatte Olaf das Glück auf seiner Seite  War ja auch schon umgekehrt!!! Nicht wahr! Dickes Petri nochmal von mir!:m
also Wathose hier das Bild!!! :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

PETRI #h


----------



## Flo1313

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Petri an die hartnäckigen. #6

Werde am We auch mal wieder nen Versuch starten.


----------



## bgolli

Petri Euch zwei Eisbären, habt ihr gut gemacht!

Weiter so!

Björn


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Petri Euch beiden!!!

#r bei dem eisigen Wind.


----------



## Rapfenkiller84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

petri zum silber :q


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

heut wieder ne kleine vielleicht 35cm  erwischt. durfte ohne Foto schnell wieder schwimmen...nicht wirklich der Rede wert aber immerhin beißt mal wieder was


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Petri allen Fängern !

Wir haben jetzt 2 Tage intensiv auf Ærø gefischt. Dank sehr dicker Kleidung ging das viel besser als erwartet, keine Probleme mit der Kälte.
Wassertemperatur laut Thermometer deutlich unter Null !!!

Keine Fänge, keine Bisse, keine Fische gesehen, aber eine frische Blutspur im Schnee gefunden direkt neben Fußspuren, das gibt Hoffnung.

Werden heute mal ne flache Bucht testen...


----------



## Sewinhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Erstmal ein Petri an alle Fänger  :m
Und auch den Jungs auf Aero nen dicken Respekt !
Werden ab Freitag ne Woche an der Flensburger Förde/Außenförde
unterwegs sein. Geben dann natürlich auch nen aktuellen Bericht ab wenn was geht (immer positiv denken) 
Wo wurden den die Fische gefangen ? Braucht keine Ortsangabe sein , eher nahe tiefem Wasser oder doch schon flacher ...

Gruß ,
Sewinhunter


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Heute war ein super Tag auf Ærø !!!

Saukalt aber strahlender Sonnenschein.

5 Bisse, davon 2 vergeigt, eine ca. 45 kurz vor dem Kescher ausgestiegen, mein Kumpel ne 62er und ich ne 57 er.

Gefangen auf Snurrebassen Pink und skaersilden neogelb/schwarz.

Beide Fische hatten die Mägen randvoll mit kleinen olivgrünen Flohkrebsen und die größere hatte nen ganz frischen Sandspierling von knapp 15 cm drin.

Also, Fische sind da und sie fressen wie die Irren ! Wer jetzt noch zu Hause bleibt ist selber Schuld, warm anziehen und los...


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Sauber Jungs,ein fettes Petri nach Ærø. #6#6


----------



## DamJam

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Olafspyder magst du uns auch sagen in welcher Wassertiefe du die Hübschen gefangen hast. 
Achja, dickes Petri. 
Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich übernächste Woche etwas an den Haken bekomme.


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

ich war den ganzen Tag  mit der Peitsche am Wasser. Traumhafte Bedingungen. tiefes bis extrem flaches Wasser beangelt. keine Flosse gesehen.  Morgen gehts weiter


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Also die flache Bucht haben wir uns gespart, nachdem unser Nachbar, ein einheimischer Däne, uns mit einer Armgeste ein Mordstrum von vor 4 Tagen suggeriert hatte, sind wir wieder zu unserer Standardstrecke gefahren. Die Fische bissen ÜBER ca. 1,5 bis 2m Grund. Mein Blinker läuft aber nicht tiefer als 50 cm. Wir haben langsam und gleichförmig geführt, Zupfen hatte vorher keinen Erfolg.

Wir hatten auch nicht wirklich etwas erwartet, nichts war gesprungen, keine Anzeichen für Leben im Wasser, aber dann hat's geknallt.

Dranbleiben ist wohl der beste Rat, die Trutten sind da und haben Hunger!

Mit den Fotos gibt's Probleme, haben nur das Pad und das scheint aus dem Ausland nicht richtig zu funzen, werden aber alle nachgeliefert.


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Petri den Aero Fischern. An Jütlands Küsten geht derzeit gar nichts. Ich hatte einen Biß in vier Tagen. Viele andere Fischer sind seit 5 Tagen ohne jeden Kontakt.

Dran bleiben. Irgendwann kommen sie aus der Tiefe hoch.

Bernd


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Heute auf Ærø ne glatte Nullnummer, man muss die Fische suchen und finden...

Hier noch die Fotos von gestern als links:

http://www.imagenetz.de/fdeb70974/image.jpg.html

http://www.imagenetz.de/f533301e7/image.jpg.html


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

hatte heute zwei Grönlander mit der Peitsche. beide an die 40cm. durften natürlich wieder schwimmen. war n geiler Tag!!! schön knackiger ostwind!!!


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Matthias-HH schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> war heute von ca. 14.00 Uhr bis 16.30 Uhr an der Westküste von OH (damit ich den kalten Ostwind im Rücken hab),
> ich war bis auf einige Spaziergänger fast alleine am Strand.
> Hier einige Fotos, ach ja, eine Mefo von 48 cm begleitete mich nach Hause...:m
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Matthias



Petri !

wenn das nicht einer meiner Wobbels war, funzt doch :vik:


----------



## jeho

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Super Durchhaltevermögen Olafspyder und Kameraden! Respekt. #6 Seid ihr auf der Nord- oder Südseite von Aero? Wir fahren nächste Woche nach Fünen rauf zum frieren#h.


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Wir sind im Süden bei Søby, werden aber heute mal Richtung Urehoved. Hier ist wieder alles weiss, es ist so krass!


----------



## jeho

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Jau bei uns inne Midlands also white and snow! Ein fettes PETRI HEIL euch und hoffentlich ein paar Sonnenstrahlen auf die die Forelle  ja schon mal ganz gerne reagiert.Schöne Grüsse aus Schlangen.|wavey:


----------



## Duke Nukem

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Bin über Ostern auf Als. Gestern gab's 2 Grönländer um 35-38cm auf Fliege. Andere Angler in meiner Nähe haben 2 maßige Fische gefangen.
Interessanter Weise trifft man z.Zt. hauptsächlich Dänen am Wasser. Statt rumzujammern geh'n die einfach Angeln. #6


  Andreas


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Genau Jungs, einfach losgehen, die Kälte ist echt nicht so schlimm wie man denkt. Winterangeln fezt !!!
Wünsche allen heute ein fettes Petri, wir starten jetzt...


----------



## Duke Nukem

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Olafspyder schrieb:


> ...wir starten jetzt...



Bin auch schon am Einladen. Bis 16 Uhr läßt der Wind etwas nach.

Gute Jagd #h


Andreas


----------



## Sewinhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

So, noch ca. 150km bis an die Küste !
Ferienwohnung beziehen, Plätze anschauen/antesten und dann Morgen der erste Angeltag.
Werden aktuell berichten was geht..
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt !  #6

Gruß Sewinhunter


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

mal wieder ne große aus kiel !


----------



## Since1887

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



sMaXx schrieb:


> mal wieder ne große aus kiel !



Petri!

Am Ost- oder am Westufer gefangen?


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

im wind


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

nicht schlecht, Petri


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Schöner Fisch !!!

Auf Ærø heute wieder nichts. Erst voll im Wind, ging ganz gut, dann Platzwechsel und auf einmal war es saukalt, obwohl kaum Wind an dem Platz war.


----------



## Duke Nukem

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Glückwunsch sMaXx
  Hast Du Dir verdient #6


  Von Als kann ich leider nur eine Nullnummer melden. 


Andreas


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Mal kurz was Offtopic... Hab mir zwei Magic Minnow (Kinetic) D360 Durchlaufblinker zugelegt. Kennt die einer von euch schon und kann mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps oder Infos zu diesem Köder geben. Meine sind übrigens die 18 Gramm Version. Antworten gerne auch per PN. Danke Leute.

Gruß und reichlich Silber trotz des Wetters.

P.s.: Petri den Fängern


----------



## Angel Tobi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Guten morgen liebe meerforellen Freunde Rügen versinkt im Schnee mal sehen was heute so geht. Hat jemand schonmal was die letzten Tage gefangen???


----------



## basstid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

@Selenter:
Moin, hab das Teil auch seit kurzem. In der Januarsaison wars dann auch gleich richtig erfolgreich, so dass ich  mir ein paar mehr Farben gekauft habe. Im März habe ich aber keinen  Fisch mehr gefangen - siehe oben.
Positiv: Gute Flugeigenschaften und man kann ihn ähnlich langsam wie einen Wobbler führen. Negativ. Leider lässt die Verarbeitung zu wünschen übrig!!! Schau dir sehr gut an, ob an der oberen Spitze richtig entgratet wurde. Sonst musst du dringend nacharbeiten! 

PS: Wenn hier ein Kinetic-Mensch mitliest: Ich brauch einen neunen Silbernen! Meinen bekomme ich nicht scheuerfrei hin.


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Ærø - Haben 4 Stunden im Schneegestöber alles gegeben, aber ohne Erfolg. Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht! Waren heute die einzigen Bekloppten hier am Strand.


----------



## DamJam

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Nichts zu fangen, ist eine Strafe. Zuhause zu sitzen und  nicht zu wissen, ob man was gefangen hätte, ist Folter.


----------



## Sewinhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

So, erster Tag am Wasser beendet. Nachdem wir uns heute mal ein paar Stellen angeschaut haben, ging's den erst gegen zwei ans Wasser. Gefischt haben wir an der Außenförde. Nachdem wir bis um 18.30 Strecke gemacht hatten, ging ich nocheinmal zum Anfang zurück im dort noch bis zum dunkelwerden zu fischen. Nach einigen Würfen hatte ich einen dicken Nachläufer (bestimmt über 60 !). Dann bis in die Dunkelheit gefischt aber leider keine Aktionen mehr.

Gruß Sewinhunter !


----------



## Wakkabound

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Matthias-HH schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> war heute von ca. 14.00 Uhr bis 16.30 Uhr an der Westküste von OH (damit ich den kalten Ostwind im Rücken hab),
> ich war bis auf einige Spaziergänger fast alleine am Strand.
> Hier einige Fotos, ach ja, eine Mefo von 48 cm begleitete mich nach Hause...:m
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Matthias




Hi + petri zumschönen Fisch!
Der Köder gefällt mir - könntest Du vielleicht verraten was das das für einer ist...?
THX!


----------



## NicoN

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Hey, ich wollte Morgen nach Rostock fahren um da die Strände unsicher  machen! Nun hab ich nur ein Problem! Ich komme aus der Nähe von Berlin  und bin mir absolut nicht sicher ob die Reise wirklich sinnvoll ist!?  Auf der einen Seite soll es morgen Sonne geben und auf der anderen Seite  stehen da aber noch die geringen Wassertemperaturen!Was meint ihr? Soll ich es wagen oder sollte ich hier lieber ein paar Barsche ärgern!


----------



## Matthias-HH

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



Wakkabound schrieb:


> Hi + petri zumschönen Fisch!
> Der Köder gefällt mir - könntest Du vielleicht verraten was das das für einer ist...?
> THX!


 
Den hab ich (zusammen mit zwei weiteren) von Dido_43 abgekauft. 
Er hat sich von einigen seiner Schmuckstücke getrennt (sh. unter seinen Beiträgen).
Und schon beim zweiten Einsatz hat´s gefunzt .

Wünsche allen ein schönes Osterfest #h


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



sMaXx schrieb:


> mal wieder ne große aus kiel !



...geil! :m


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



NicoN schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte Morgen nach Rostock fahren um da die Strände unsicher  machen! Nun hab ich nur ein Problem! Ich komme aus der Nähe von Berlin  und bin mir absolut nicht sicher ob die Reise wirklich sinnvoll ist!?  Auf der einen Seite soll es morgen Sonne geben und auf der anderen Seite  stehen da aber noch die geringen Wassertemperaturen!Was meint ihr? Soll ich es wagen oder sollte ich hier lieber ein paar Barsche ärgern!



Kannst es versuchen, aber die Prognosen sind mehr als übel.

Ne 3 aus Nord = ars...kalter Wind plus Welle und noch zu kaltes Wasser. Aber mit etwas Glück #c

Spar deinen Sprit und plane 14 Tage später.

MFG #h


----------



## Seni0re

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

War heute in der Eckernförder Bucht von ca. 10.00 -12.30 Uhr.

Einen Nachläufer mit 3 Fischen hatte ich 3m vor meinen Füßen.

Sonst nichts... #c


----------



## günni 123

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

#d Es ist leider so wie dido es sagt momentan brauch man nicht los auf die mefo jagd würde auch liebend gerne aber die Wassertemperatur ist ei fach zu kalt für meine Lieblinge |uhoh:


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

also so kann man das nicht sagen... ! klar isses nichtso das immer gleichn schwarm vor einem steht aber das isses auchnicht wenns wärmer wird  fangen tu ich eig ganz gut aber vieleicht liegts auch daran das nie andre leute am wasser sind ausser die sonne kommt mal raus !


----------



## günni 123

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Aber schau mal bei euch ist die Wassertemperatur viel besser als bei uns wenn ich bei uns schaue ist die Temperatur 0, 8 grad und in kiel wesentlich höher das spielt ein ganz großer faktor deswegen habt ihr in kiel erfolg #6


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

in dk hatten wir auch vor 3 tagen bei 0,0 erfolg !


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Ærø heute auch wieder nix, keine Bisse, keine Nachläufer. Dabei waren die Bedingungen hier eigentlich gut, kaum Wind, keine Wellen, aber Wassertemperaturn immer noch eisig. Andere Fischer auch ohne Erfolg, man braucht einfach grosses Glück beim Fischefinden.
Wir kämpfen weiter...


----------



## NicoN

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Mh, nun stehe ich da und ein Hälfte sagt fahr los und die andere Hälfte schaut aus dem Fenster und sieht Schnee fallen! ;+ Na ja ich entscheide mich Morgen früh! 80 zu 20 das ich es versuche!


----------



## Aalfred-HH

Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Bin über Ostern auf Als. Gestern gab's 2 Grönländer um 35-38cm auf Fliege. Andere Angler in meiner Nähe haben 2 maßige Fische gefangen.
> Interessanter Weise trifft man z.Zt. hauptsächlich Dänen am Wasser. Statt rumzujammern geh'n die einfach Angeln. #6
> 
> Andreas



Moin Moin,

Wenn der Umkehrschluss möglich ist, bin ich Däne (geworden). Ich war bis gestern eine Woche auf Südfünen und habe mit dem Wetter gekämpft. Am dritten Schneidertage habe ich ob der Bedingungen ans aufgeben gedacht. Bei den Temperaturen sah ich weder Fisch noch Sinn in der Angelei. Kein Biss, kein Zupfer nur kaltes Wasser und eisiger Wind aus Nord-Ost!
In Ermangelung von Alternativen zum Fischen habe ich einfach weiter geangelt und neue Spots gesucht und gefunden!
Trotz brutaler Bedingungen wurde meine Hartnäckigkeit und Strategie mit 4 Meerforellen belohnt. Zwei Untermaßige und zwei Silberbarren mit jeweils 55cm. 

@Olaf: schade, dass es nicht zu einer Verabredung gereicht hat. Ich hoffe ihr hattet dennoch Spaß und Erfolg auf Aerø!

Hier ein paar Eindrücke aus meinem Urlaub. 

Tight Lines und Petri Heil.


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

@ Aalfred-HH

Petri, gut gekämpft !

Wir haben hier auf Ærø die gleichen Probleme. Zweimal hatten wir schon Erfolg und 5 Angeltage bleiben ja noch. Morgen soll es ja endlich etwas wärmer werden... 

Grüße
Olaf


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

ich war heut zwar nicht angeln( Familien Tag) aber beim segeln hat der Boardcomputer 2,5grad Wassertemp. angezeigt! Ab Morgen wird wieder Non Stop geangelt! bin aber bis jetzt auch ziemlich enttäuscht worden. seit 3wochen an der Küste, jeden Tag am Wasser und nur 4 kleine Fische erwischt. zum Glück hab ich noch bis Ende April Ferien. die Wetterprognose sieht für die nächsten Tage mehr als vielversprechend aus!!!! jetzt sollte sich doch so langsam was tun! hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Sewinhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

So, Tagesbericht aus Westerholz :
Wetter war heut der Hammer  , deshalb ne flache Bucht ausgesucht.
Nach 10min. der erste Nachläufer, nach weiteren zwei Würfen der Nächste !
Aber wieso wollen die nicht beißen :-(
Halbe Stunde später, Nachläufer, Fisch packt zu, schüttelt sich und weg...  :-(
Na ja, Fisch ist da ! Nach ner Stunde fängt mein Kollege nen 43er Absteiger und direkt nen Wurf später nen Grönländer ähnlicher Größe. Fische releast danach leider nichts mehr. Aber was will man mehr bei dem Wetter ! ;-)
Sind gespannt auf Morgen !

Gruß Sewinhunter


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Samstag 4 Stunden in der kalten Ostsee im Norden von Rügen gewesen. NIX!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

@Aalfred-HH...Petri zu den hart erkämpften Fischen,danke für den Bericht und den schönen Bildern...ich gebe es zu,mir ist es noch zu kalt...ich warte nochmal 1-2 Wochen...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

es ist voll in der gange und ist auch schnell zu ende :g





DIE SEATROUT BROTHERS :g


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Hallo Rene,
großes Petri an euch Beiden.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## jeho

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Saubere Nummer von euch !! Sehr schöne Silberbarren.Seid ihr in Deutschland oder in Dänemark unterwegs? Frag ich mal so als Fynfahrer am Donnerstag.  gruss Jens#h


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> es ist voll in der gange und ist auch schnell zu ende :g
> Anhang anzeigen 199506
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 199507
> 
> DIE SEATROUT BROTHERS :g


Petri die sehen doch schon besser aus als manche Schläuche hier.


----------



## Multe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Bei Faaborg läuft zur Zeit noch die  *Påskekonkurrencen *da wird seit Gründonnerstag nicht schlecht gefangen.
Mefo bis 3390gr. 
http://faaborg-sportsfiskerklub.dk/content/daglig-indvejning

auch auf Langeland lief es letzte Woche sehr gut.


----------



## Aalfred-HH

Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> @Aalfred-HH...Petri zu den hart erkämpften Fischen,danke für den Bericht und den schönen Bildern...ich gebe es zu,mir ist es noch zu kalt...ich warte nochmal 1-2 Wochen...



Moin Mr. Drillinger,

Irgendjemand muss doch das Eis brechen  In der Not dann auch bei niedrigsten Temperaturen. 
Die Saison ist nun eröffnet, ich werden den Trutten nun in unseren Gefilden auf die Schuppen rücken, sobald möglich. 

Was machen die Elbzander? In Hamburg ist noch immer Schonzeit. 

Beste Grüße
Aalfred


----------



## bricklayer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Hallo Leute,

Hat schon jemand in oder um Boltenhagen MEFOen gefangen?
Wollte evtl. am Freitag mal versuchen.

Gruß Bricklayer


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Macht mal einer freundlicherweise nen Fred für April auf, keine Ahnung wie das geht, wir haben heute abgeräumt, das sollte aber nicht mehr in den März, thx.


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*

Hey Andre,

geile Trutten! Dickes Petri! 2 richtig schöne Koffer!

Auf Fliege gefangen?

TL
Hal


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2013*



HAL9000 schrieb:


> Hey Andre,
> 
> geile Trutten! Dickes Petri! 2 richtig schöne Koffer!
> 
> Auf Fliege gefangen?
> 
> TL
> Hal


ja es war die springerfliege ne kirschrote


----------

